# Any Fiber Glass EXPERTS Out There?



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Kyle_Alexander said:


> Hey anyone that can help,
> 
> Im looking into buying the imemsa 23 panga with a bare hull.
> 
> ...


Check out this thread. Perhaps send a DM to the owner for detailed info?








17.5 ft Panga restore.


Lots of grinding done. Lots of glasswork ahead. Boat is rough, but I have wanted a Panga for a long time and im gonna make it how i want it. (




www.microskiff.com


----------



## Kyle_Alexander (Jun 10, 2020)

NativeBone said:


> Check out this thread. Perhaps send a DM to the owner for detailed info?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks but im looking more for someone who can do the glass work for me.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Kyle_Alexander said:


> thanks but im looking more for someone who can do the glass work for me.


I recommend @JC Designs


----------



## Kyle_Alexander (Jun 10, 2020)

NativeBone said:


> I recommend @JC Designs



Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I recommend Drifter.

He is in southwest Montana.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m about 8hrs away from ya, but I can do it. Or, you can give Tom a call at the Skiff shop. The guys at South Dade skiffs might be interested as well?


----------



## Kyle_Alexander (Jun 10, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> I’m about 8hrs away from ya, but I can do it. Or, you can give Tom a call at the Skiff shop. The guys at South Dade skiffs might be interested as well?


Ok thanks I’m going to contact the guy at south dade skiffs because he lives in same neighborhood. Will let you k ow if it does not work out


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Montana is a long way from Miami. James at JC Designs would get my vote if for nothing else but his proximity to Kyle. I'm sure that your support of Drifter is spot on.


Thanks Jackson but I guess you did not find the humor in my post. I made the comment based on the furthest person that I know based on my location. Merely trying to point out that Kyle did not say where he was located. Without such pertinent information it is difficult to make a recommendation.

JC is very competent but still too far of a drive for the work. Plenty of guys in Miami area that can do that work.

I have no idea if drifter knows how to work on boats, as I said I simply used him because I didn't know any members in Alaska.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Montana is a long way from Miami. James at JC Designs would get my vote if for nothing else but his proximity to Kyle. I'm sure that your support of Drifter is spot on.





DuckNut said:


> Thanks Jackson but I guess you did not find the humor in my post. I made the comment based on the furthest person that I know based on my location. Merely trying to point out that Kyle did not say where he was located. Without such pertinent information it is difficult to make a recommendation.
> 
> JC is very competent but still too far of a drive for the work. Plenty of guys in Miami area that can do that work.
> 
> I have no idea if drifter knows how to work on boats, as I said I simply used him because I didn't know any members in Alaska.


Thanks Jackson, I am not taking on any work at this time. After meeting my current obligations, I will no longer be performing repairs or maintenance of any kind. I have bigger fish to get in the fryer my friend!


Duck, that’s some funny chit!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

That’s a lot work and materials. The labor is pretty much the same no matter what materials you use. What materials you use will have a huge impact on cost.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Sorry to hear that you're heading to the sidelines.


Just have bigger plans my friend


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Oh, I just looked on Kyle's profile to find Miami. Didn't realize you were trying to add some humor to the thread.


Probably could have done that but learning from past experiences 98% of the people don't list where they are located so it would have been a waste of time to do so and find that section empty.

Right Jackson? See my point?


----------



## Kyle_Alexander (Jun 10, 2020)

I got it figured out, thank everyone for your help


----------

